
OtherOS Supported on "3.21OO" - chanux
http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/04/otheros-supported-on-321oo.html
======
cgranade
I hope this becomes an example for other companies in the future-- if you make
your platform more closed than it needs to be, you will have things like
custom firmwares, jailbreaking and other such attacks made by customers
looking to utilize their own devices.

